# New York - attempts at "street photography"



## LaFoto (Apr 17, 2006)

And those of you who know me know how shy I get when it comes to photographing people, but it seems like I really ventured down a new path:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Arch (Apr 17, 2006)

hey these are awsome lafoto!...... 5,7 and 8 are superb..... you really WERN'T shy were you corinna  great series :thumbup:


----------



## tempra (Apr 17, 2006)

Fantastic! the expression on the old guys face crossing the street is great, it's like "hmmmm... you gonna run me down aintcha!"


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

Very nicely done! It's ok...you live thousands of miles away...shoot and run 

All of them have great tones. I especially like #6. The poster behind him shows a younger, happier man. While he struggles to cross the street.


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow! NY really did something for you. Excellent work.

Eric


----------



## errant_star (Apr 17, 2006)

I absolutely love this series!!! I think you've found your niche Corrina!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 17, 2006)

good series i like all of these, fav is #4


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 17, 2006)

wonderful stuff here LaFoto!


----------



## Mansi (Apr 18, 2006)

sweet shots corinna !!! you've got 'em well 
nice series :thumbsup:


----------



## spako (Apr 18, 2006)

great series! I really  like them all!


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow - great series. Really works with the B&W - awsome shots!

Rob


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, really fine series.


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 18, 2006)

I love these, but 6&7 really stand out to me. Lone men walking down the street makes me wonder if they are ok. #5 looks like a dealer to me 
Nice series gal!


----------



## JonK (Apr 18, 2006)

the last three are really well caught corinna...absolutely love the expression on the guy's face in #7...well spotted and captured.


----------



## spike5003 (Apr 18, 2006)

Incredible as always....


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank you - thank you - thank you - thank you!
I love you all for your wonderful replies. They make me soooooo happy!

When I did the photos that were taken in south Queens (all but the first two, those were taken in Chinatown or thereabouts), I had a feeling that there was something in them. My husband did not like it any at all that I was taking out my cameras there and then, but I thought I'd never get another chance at this kind of photography as this one. Only here at home did I see what I was photographing in that last photo here, which to me looks like it MIGHT as well be some action that is a little beyond the normal bounds of legality, but what do I know? But it was this group that made Andreas put a damper on things... and soon enough the bus that we were waiting for at the time came and we left the spot, anyway. (And I did not get mugged and robbed of my gear!!!)


----------



## dllb (Apr 18, 2006)

Great shots.  They all tell a story.


----------



## siorai (Apr 18, 2006)

Great shots. I would never have guessed that you're shy about shooting people. Maybe I'll have to take a cue from you and start takign pictures of people myself. I've never really felt too comfortable about it, but these pictures are definitely inspiring me to get over that.


----------



## Randog (Apr 18, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> the last three are really well caught corinna...absolutely love the expression on the guy's face in #7...well spotted and captured.


 What jon said - Great shots Corinna


----------



## jocose (Apr 18, 2006)

LaFoto,

I really like 1, 6, and 7.  Good for you for taking the pictures.  I love people pics, and I so want to do them, but I'm still way intimidated!


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 18, 2006)

Awesome! I really like #7. You should come to New York more often! ;-)


----------



## Chiller (Apr 18, 2006)

AWesome series Corinna.  Nicely done.


----------



## melcooney (Apr 18, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone else: Very Nicely done!


----------



## Mohain (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, what a great series LaFoto. Love your shots of Da Boyz in da 'Hood


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 18, 2006)

:hail:


----------



## digital flower (Apr 20, 2006)

Corinna these are fabulous. I got to give two BIG :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tuna (Apr 21, 2006)

Very nice work, Corinna. A great mixture of styles - all expertly captured.

Yes, the last one is what we call a "drug deal". Now if you could promptly mail the photo to the NYPD it would be greatly appreciated.

Tuna


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 21, 2006)

Tuna!
I feel so extremely honoured by your positive remarks.
And yes, now at home, as I am really seeing this last photo, I am thinking that I did, indeed, photograph a drug deal. I didn't know at the time (this was with the telephoto lens, and done fast, like me bending round the wall of the bus shelter, shooting, and withdrawing). That was when Andreas got REALLY nervous with me about my photographing left, right and centre while we were stuck at that very bus-stop. One came to place himself right behind that bus shelter to observe me, I realised that, but he heard us speak in German and I guess that is why no one ever cared that much (plus they may have thought we were on our way back home, headed for the airport as we were, with all our luggage in tow, how could they know we were going to collect our rental car from the airport  ).


----------



## Lensmeister (Apr 23, 2006)

OMG ... Corinna EXCELLENT series .... 

That last one ... one of them has his eye one you and now I read that I am thinking ...... woah careful there.... 

Looks like NY got to you and you took your photography to a whole new level.  

Fantastic.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 14, 2007)

Only now have I edited my initial post - the photos had meanwhile been take off the server and now I took them back (for kalmkidd) ... but I no longer remembered which photos had actually been there, originally there were 8, now there are only 6, so the numbering sure no longer goes with the original numbering, hence comments of others passed 1 1/2 years ago on which numbers they like best no longer apply ... sorry.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 15, 2007)

veeery nice


----------



## Heck (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol your husban must have been freaking out. Great shots by a brave sole!


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

there all amazing.. nice work like usual. these pictures are deep and there body language make them deeper. thanks for re-sharing lol


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

bumping corrina and her HOT SHOTS lol


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 16, 2007)

those are great shots!

how come there are only black people and no other races? chance?


----------



## kalmkidd (Nov 16, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> those are great shots!
> 
> how come there are only black people and no other races? chance?



because many places in ny are still racial sectioned. exspecially brooklyn and the bronx. im from nyc myself and i personally live in a black neighborhood well im italian and get fights,greef, and b/s all the time.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2007)

From my point of view, as a German tourist to the city, it was a matter of coincidence only. The story is that we had missed the one bus to JFK Airport by a hair's bredth and had to park ourselves at that bus stop for some 20 minutes waiting for the next to come. And I simply made the best out of the opportunity and place. I did not move around at all (as in taking many steps to go here or there), only did I point the camera either up the road in that direction or the other. And I assume that, yes, the majority of people who live there and go about their daily lives are black. It is so ...


----------



## anuragbhateja (Nov 16, 2007)

No.3 Speechless. Great work.


----------



## santiserv (Nov 17, 2007)

wow! Corinna... your work is awesome! I loved the pic 6... everyone is talking about the number 7... but I see only 6  maybe my browser didn't load everything... for me the number 6 is the gang... great shot


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2007)

Santiserv ... when I "revived" this thread for "kalmkidd" (it was first posted in April 2006, and then put back up the day before yesterday), I had to replace the photos, i.e. put them back onto my photo server's site, and from memory, and on my own CD I only found these six that today, one and a half years later, I deemed worthy enough to show up again. So the numbers the EARLY commenters refer to no longer correspond with the numbers that YOU see NOW. There used to be 8 photos, now there are only 6. So nothing wrong with your server. 

And I am glad you like these photos. I wish I had a further chance to take photos of the kind, but here I am, stuck in my little place in the middle of nowhere, far, far from street scenes such as these... ah well...


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 17, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> From my point of view, as a German tourist to the city, it was a matter of coincidence only. The story is that we had missed the one bus to JFK Airport by a hair's bredth and had to park ourselves at that bus stop for some 20 minutes waiting for the next to come. And I simply made the best out of the opportunity and place. I did not move around at all (as in taking many steps to go here or there), only did I point the camera either up the road in that direction or the other. And I assume that, yes, the majority of people who live there and go about their daily lives are black. It is so ...



oh. maybe i should ask where in nyc these were taken?


----------



## Joey28 (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought it was illegal to take photos of people that didn't allow it...

But I like how you chouse black and white the contrast in all of them is awsome. I like the last one of the gangsters


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 24, 2007)

Im really happy to see you move into a new direction and try something you used to be so shy about !!!! thats cool. 

very interesting shots. Your focus, or slight blur will dwindle the more you shoot on the street. !! Very nice .


----------



## petey (Nov 24, 2007)

beauty

#2 is my fave


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2007)

Spiffybeth: we were at the end of Line 3 "New Lots Ave" in Queens, from where we had to wait for the Airport Bus to come and take us to JFK Airport (see here: http://olinloa.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/new-york-big-subway.gif ). We had not wanted to lug around our bags too much, so took the 3 from 86 Ave right through.

And Joey: My husband did *not* like me to take photos of the gangsters, *at all*. He was appalled, and very frightened they might come round the bus stop shelter any time now to rob me of my gear or some such thing. Never happened.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 25, 2007)

3 and 4 are really interesting. interesting characters you caught there.


----------



## ticktock01 (Nov 25, 2007)

These are terrific photos.  I enjoyed seeing them.  Very nicely captured and it brought back memories, as I grew up in that section of Brooklyn.  The first shot you took was taken in the East New York Section of Brooklyn.  It isn't Chinatown or Queens.  The giveaway is the street sign in the corner.  My grandmother lived in that building on the corner of Cleveland St and New Lots Ave for many years in the 1940s and 50s.

Did you get permission from the people you shot or did you take the shots surreptitiously?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2007)

ticktock01 said:


> Did you get permission from the people you shot or did you take the shots surreptitiously?


 
I never talked to any of them. Those crossing the street never noticed anyone took their photo. The gangsters did notice, and one came wandering around the bus shelter where we were placed for those 20 minutes, and I guess my husband's bowels THEN at the very last started to weaken just a bit (), but he only ever looked through his half-closed eyes (it was the one in the white scarf) and shuffeled off again. 

So yes, they were mainly taken surrepetitiously.


----------



## cpd23 (Nov 25, 2007)

You hit a home run with that series.  You did push the edge of safety in my mind.


----------

